# i noticed my dexamphetmine duration lasts a long, long, time if i (help needed)



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

if i take the 2nd dose 1.5-2.5 hours after the initial dose works i notice that the effects of dex last for 6 hours + usually one dose lasts 2-3 hours...usually two, 

anyone know why? im gonna try it again because this is exactly what i need! ususally one dose worth doesnt last long 


edit: anyone know how i can stop the stimulating effects? the last time i dosed was like 6 hours ago and im back to normal but the energy in me is still here! its 8pm here and i need to sleep soon haha


also does anyone know much about the baking soda when you take a dex? its said to extend the duration which would be healthy and cheaper


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Chelated magnesium helps diminish the effects of my adderall dose. I take 300mg(100mg two hours before bedtime and 200mg right before) at night, which relaxes me and makes me all tired ready to go to sleep. 

It's also supposed to help with tolerance as well, not sure if this is actually helping with tolerance, but I haven't developed any as of yet, and it's a great sleep aid. 

They also say Orange Juice diminishes the effects of adderall, which I think should be the same as Dex, but I have also read that it's not too good for your liver to process both (the vitamin C & stimulant) or something like that, but I'm sure a few times won't be harmful.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh and I've noticed the same thing with Adderall. It's only supposed to last four hours, but if I take a 5mg dose and then another 5mg two-three hours later (before the first dose runs out), I feel it last longer.

I'm not sure if it's cause my body takes a long time to get the adderall into my system (although I have a pretty fast metabolism), so both doses end up mixing and gives me 10mg , which has a stronger effect on me. 

It could also be that one dose peaks, as the other is introduced into the body, giving you the sense that it's lasting longer cause as one dose is leaving your body, the other is peaking (lol just my theory, probably not accurate).


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

super said:


> if i take the 2nd dose 1.5-2.5 hours after the initial dose works i notice that the effects of dex last for 6 hours + usually one dose lasts 2-3 hours...usually two,
> 
> anyone know why? im gonna try it again because this is exactly what i need! ususally one dose worth doesnt last long
> 
> ...


I noticed if I take a 20mg of vyvanse and wait an hr or twoa nd take the 2nd dose it works perfectly without a fast heart rate. If I took a the proper dose I am suppose to take (40mg) it has a peak and makes me too wired.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Xande said:


> Chelated magnesium helps diminish the effects of my adderall dose. I take 300mg(100mg two hours before bedtime and 200mg right before) at night, which relaxes me and makes me all tired ready to go to sleep.
> 
> It's also supposed to help with tolerance as well, not sure if this is actually helping with tolerance, but I haven't developed any as of yet, and it's a great sleep aid.
> 
> ...





barry1685 said:


> I noticed if I take a 20mg of vyvanse and wait an hr or twoa nd take the 2nd dose it works perfectly without a fast heart rate. If I took a the proper dose I am suppose to take (40mg) it has a peak and makes me too wired.


exactly! i use chelated as well like you said because it apparently helps tolerance

interesting. im about to take my first dose of the day, any suggestions for how much my 2nd dose should be? my usual dose is 12.5mg-17.5 i'll probably take 15mg, what should 2nd be?


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

If you're taking vyvanse vs. dexedrine it would be easier to answer you if you specified which. If you find that your medication is lasting too long you could consider asking your doctor to switch you to immediate release 5mg dextroamphetamine tablets or to perhaps have vyvanse reduced to once a day and have dexamp IR boosters afterwards. You seem keen to amphetamine usage tips and tricks, chelated magnesium, you can use tums (calcium carbonate) to basify your urine and decrease the amount of the drug excreted just the same as baking soda except less disgusting imo. The only other solution aside from switching to shorter acting amphetamine medications and having more doses per day would be to possibly be taking some sort of depressant when you want to come down...which tbh if you really don't need that and can just switch the amps up than you shouldn't aim to go down to downer path. I personally take clonazepam (benzodiazepine) and I have been on benzos for years now, started with Ativan when I was on wellbutrin and mentioned the anxiety and insomnia, later on adderall I eventually felt the same things but found lorazepam aka ativan was far too sedating and made me feel like a zombie. Try to keep your dosage low and still get effects out of it, even if you get prescribed higher doses. The more you end up needing the more unpleasant the side effects and addiction begin to become, trust me (scripted 60mg Adderall IR daily but I often take 120mg and make up for it by either having none towards the end of the script or I take amphetamines I am not prescribed just to function.
Adderall 30mg = 22.50mg Dexedrine = 70mg Vyvanse
Adderall 20mg = 15.00mg Dexedrine = 50mg Vyvanse
Adderall 10mg = 07.50mg Dexedrine = 30mg Vyvanse


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Echonnector said:


> If you're taking vyvanse vs. dexedrine it would be easier to answer you if you specified which. If you find that your medication is lasting too long you could consider asking your doctor to switch you to immediate release 5mg dextroamphetamine tablets or to perhaps have vyvanse reduced to once a day and have dexamp IR boosters afterwards. You seem keen to amphetamine usage tips and tricks, chelated magnesium, you can use tums (calcium carbonate) to basify your urine and decrease the amount of the drug excreted just the same as baking soda except less disgusting imo. The only other solution aside from switching to shorter acting amphetamine medications and having more doses per day would be to possibly be taking some sort of depressant when you want to come down...which tbh if you really don't need that and can just switch the amps up than you shouldn't aim to go down to downer path. I personally take clonazepam (benzodiazepine) and I have been on benzos for years now, started with Ativan when I was on wellbutrin and mentioned the anxiety and insomnia, later on adderall I eventually felt the same things but found lorazepam aka ativan was far too sedating and made me feel like a zombie. Try to keep your dosage low and still get effects out of it, even if you get prescribed higher doses. The more you end up needing the more unpleasant the side effects and addiction begin to become, trust me (scripted 60mg Adderall IR daily but I often take 120mg and make up for it by either having none towards the end of the script or I take amphetamines I am not prescribed just to function.
> Adderall 30mg = 22.50mg Dexedrine = 70mg Vyvanse
> Adderall 20mg = 15.00mg Dexedrine = 50mg Vyvanse
> Adderall 10mg = 07.50mg Dexedrine = 30mg Vyvanse


oh right, im taking dexedrine aka dexamphet straight
all we can get here is 5mg pills of them.

i was prescribed this for every day i study which is literally 6 days a week but i only use it 2-3 times a week and recently took a break, the effects were great.

i definatly do feel less human the more i use it though, thats something i don't like and another reason why i use carefully.

im trying to low my dosage to 12.5mg dexedrine IR, originally it was 17.5mg looking back that was way too much, but i used it to help my SA as well which explains the slightly larger dose...but now that i tried 15mg first then 12.5mg second dose i found the perfect balance.

i have an exam coming up, do you recommend a higher dose than usual to get more 'cognitive' effects to help me do well? just wondering if it would be beneficial or useless, thanks

oh and im very smart when it comes to dependance, addiction and everything that comes with it, ive been prescribed many medications (mainly benzo's) and to think of all the people that have been on that sh!T for so long is scary. i withdrawed for 3 days when i was on clonazepam for 3 weeks straight (i needed it).

i use benzo's when i need it, for speeches, large events. i find that its a tool for me in times of need and during those 3 weeks my perspective on everything went very well and my mindset changed and made me realize what life is really like without an anxiety disorder. i still have that mindset even though i stopped taking them.

be ware to those that are going to try them.

(all this writing = my 2nd dose kicking in haha, time to get productive)

thanks to whoever read this


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

If you feel a higher dose is necessary or suitable for maximum performance than sure, but I think its equally important you get enough rest before your exam. If you're looking for a cognitive enhancer that will help with memory and many other mental functions than adding nootropic racetams to your meds may be beneficial.
Piracetam is the original with a broad spectrum of effects, another useful drug would be aniracetam. Both of these can be found and ordered online, I suggest you do research on them and see what effects you would find most helpful


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I take vyvanse and it lasts a good 6-8 hours usually. Then slowly starts to comedown. If i take more it builds up in your system though.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I take vyvanse and it lasts a good 6-8 hours usually. Then slowly starts to comedown. If i take more it builds up in your system though.


lucky you, all we have in aus is dexamphet.
and only IR i think..

and the 'lovely' stratera lol


----------

